# found possible layout benchwork



## buffalowings (Aug 29, 2011)

while on my nightly bike ride, I past the neighbors sidewalk and found what appeared to be framework for a now defunct baby cradle, once i had slowly dragged the pieces home i took out the yardstick and it measures approximately 27x70inches when placed side by side, I plan on adding finding a suitable set of legs, bolting it on and placing a 1/2" laminated sheet of foamcore over it, by the way, I am intending to build a N scale layout over it all.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nothin' wrong with some "Trash Day" pickin's!

TJ


----------

